# chupamedias



## oelamon

¿Chupamedias en inglés?
Is a person who try to be nice with other one, but they don't realy care, they just do it becuase they need something from the other.
Sorry my English.


----------



## gms

nerd?
Creo que sería mejor si explicás que es chupamedias, así las personas que no están familiarizadas con el término pueden ayudarte.


----------



## Ashana23

Nerd no es correcto.  Chupamedia se traduce de varias maneras, aquí tienes dos de las más comunes en los Estados Unidos:

"Suck up"
"Brown-noser"


----------



## Focalist

A mi parecer, la expresión "brown-noser" (narices marrones: se refiere a la proximidad entre el órgano olfatorio de una persona y el ano de otra*)  es un poco (cambiamos de colores)... "verde".

Para denominar tipos del género que describes existe también la palabra "creep".

F

* ¡Cuánto nos reíamos, los profesores de español, cada vez que un alumno escribió en sus deberes "Tengo quince anos"!


----------



## Vicki

Focalist said:
			
		

> A mi parecer, la expresión "brown-noser" (narices marrones: se refiere a la proximidad entre el órgano olfatorio de una persona y el ano de otra*)  es un poco (cambiamos de colores)... "verde".


De acuerdo.

Una opción más suave:
"apple-polisher"

Otra un poco verde:
"ass-kisser"

Otra que es fuerte, pero de otra manera:
"boot-licker"

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## Ashana23

Vicki ha dado muchas opciones muy buenas.  Para mí, la más común y menos ofensiva sigue siendo "suck up."

Focalist... por lo menos en los Estados Unidos, "creep" no tiene nada que ver con alguien que busca agradar a alguien para obtener algo.  "Creep" es simplemente alguien desagradable.


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> A mi parecer, la expresión "brown-noser" (narices marrones: se refiere a la proximidad entre el órgano olfatorio de una persona y el ano de otra*)  es un poco (cambiamos de colores)... "verde".
> F



Hola Focalist--

Brown-noser no lleva nada de verde en las colonias [EEUU], pero tienes razón en cuanto al significado.  Viene del escritor inglés, Alexander Pope... si me acuerdo bien de The Dunciad.  Describe una procesión de los empresarios de Fleet Street, ("...where Fleet-ditch with disemboguing streams
Rolls the large tribute of dead dogs to Thames." )  centro de la prensa inglesa.  Cada miembro de la procesión tiene su 'probóscide' en el trasero de la persona de enfrente, así que se pone marrón.

saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## esance

Hola,

Puedo intuir por lo que habeis dicho que es "chupamedias" pero es la primera vez que oigo tal expresión, ¿¿alguien sabe otra palabra en español??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pilar

Esance,

Otro es : Lamebotas o arrastrado. Creo que queda claro, ¡¡¡espero que sí!!!

Saludos


----------



## el alabamiano

También hay kiss-up y user en inglés.

Don't be a kiss-up!

You're such a user!


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Focalist--
> 
> Brown-noser no lleva nada de verde en las colonias [EEUU], pero tienes razón en cuanto al significado.  Viene del escritor inglés, Alexander Pope... si me acuerdo bien de The Dunciad.  Describe una procesión de los empresarios de Fleet Street, ("...where Fleet-ditch with disemboguing streams
> Rolls the large tribute of dead dogs to Thames." )  centro de la prensa inglesa.  Cada miembro de la procesión tiene su 'probóscide' en el trasero de la persona de enfrente, así que se pone marrón.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchufléte


Cuchufléte, ¡te denuncio!

No eres yanqui sino hispanohablante castizo.

Sin embargo, visto que eres "curmudgeon, barbudo y bigotudo" (como yo), te absuelvo, mi hijo.

F


----------



## aledu

esance said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Puedo intuir por lo que habeis dicho que es "chupamedias" pero es la primera vez que oigo tal expresión, alguien sabe otra palabra en español??
> 
> Thanks in advance




Por acá se usa *lambiscón.*

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## el_novato

Lo cierto es que en México por lo general hay una diversidad de palabras o expresiones con un mismo significado, esa es una de las características de la riqueza de nuestro lenguaje.  De ejemplo tenemos la palabra de Mr. aledu y las de Pilar.



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> Por acá se usa *lambiscón.* ...





			
				Pilar said:
			
		

> ... Otro es : Lame botas o arrastrado.  .. Saludos


----------



## Focalist

Ashana23 said:
			
		

> Focalist... por lo menos en los Estados Unidos, "creep" no tiene nada que ver con alguien que busca agradar a alguien para obtener algo.  "Creep" es simplemente alguien desagradable.


Interesante, Ashana. En GB el diccionario dice: 





> a contemptible person, *especially one who behaves obsequiously*


Por aquí la noción de "servilismo" no ha desaparecido.

-- You're the nicest person in the class (no: the whole world!) and you're really really clever too. Can I be your friend? Please, please! I'll carry your bag for you. Do you want some sweets? Go on, you can have them all.
-- Go away, CREEP!

F


----------



## Celeste

This is a vocablo usually used among students (at least in mi época de escuela!  )  _OLFA _ Adulón, servil. Obsecuente / Chupamedias.
¡¡¡Qué olfa!!!
It is lunfardo though
C.


----------



## Casiuncaos

¿Cómo se traduciría esta palabra? En Argentina se les llama así a las personas que siempre están detrás del jefe o un profesor, levantan la mano siempre en clase y tienen la respuesta, o no necesariamente son los que saben todo, pero siempre están yendo en horas de consulta o trabajan horas extra a la vista del jefe para caerle en gracia.

Socksuckers maybe?


----------



## zlatha

se me ocurre crawler, ¿nativos?


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Casiuncaos said:
			
		

> las personas que siempre estan detras del jefe o un profesor, levantan la mano siempre en clase y tienen la respuesta, o no necesariamente son los que saben todo, pero siempre estan yendo en horas de consulta o trabajan horas extra a la vista del jefe para caerle en gracia.
> 
> Socksuckers maybe?


 
"Sock-suckers", no. Aquí van varios términos que varían en su vulgaridad:

"Boot-licker" es lo más cerca (puesto que tiene que ver con pies).

"A**-licker" es una variación. (se refiere al trasero)

"Brown-noser" es una variación de "A**-licker". El 'brown-noser' siempre anda en busca de 'brownie points.'

"Suck-up" es algo más reciente. (me parece vulgar...pero no sé si lo es)

"Apple-polisher" se dice especialmenete cuando es alumno-profesor.  [He oído que en España este es un "pelota" porque siempre está "brincando" para agradar al profesor.  ¿Confirmación?]

¿Qué les parecen estos térmnos, angloforeros?


----------



## HollyH

Muy bien hecho, Mr. Chaz!  Creo que has puesto una lista casi completa de terminos comunes y corrientes para chupamedias.  La única que me occure es "kiss-up", muy parecido a "suck-up".  Y no te preocupes con usar "suck-up" - no es vulgar.  No es muuuy cortés, pero yo lo diría.

saludos!

-holly


----------



## HollyH

zlatha said:
			
		

> se me ocurre crawler, ¿nativos?


I haven't heard this one... ¿Tal vez se usa en el otro lado del charco?


----------



## zlatha

Ni idea, es la que me ha dado el diccionario.. por cierto, en español de España se usa pelota con este sentido (o más vulgarmente existe la perífrasis chupar el culo)


----------



## Mr. Chaz

HollyH said:
			
		

> Muy bien hecho, Mr. Chaz! Creo que has puesto una lista casi completa de terminos comunes y corrientes para chupamedias. La única que me occure es "kiss-up", muy parecido a "suck-up". Y no te preocupes con usar "suck-up" - no es vulgar. No es muuuy cortés, pero yo lo diría.
> 
> saludos!
> 
> -holly


 
Yo evito la palabra "suck" en cualquier expresión que sea coloquial...


----------



## Casiuncaos

Ok Chaz me ha quedado bastante claro cómo se dice. ¿Pero has introducido un nuevo término, que es "brownie points"? No me doy una idea.


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Te voy a mandar un mensaje privado para explicarlo...

Si otra persona quiere explicarlo públicamente... ¡adelante!


----------



## rreff

Hola
brownie points refiere a una competencia/concurso en la cual se gana puntos para cada cosa hecho bien. el/ella con lo mas puntos se ganan la competencia. los chupemedias siempre estan tratando ganar puntos para influir al profesor/jefe etc. no hay un competencia real es solo un modo de hablar. (favor de ayudar a mi espanol)


----------



## VenusEnvy

Menos vulgar, pero con el sentido de estar mal visto por los demás estudiantes: 
The teacher's pet / The boss's pet

Con un sentido positivo: 
The teacher's favorite 
The boss's favorite
The boss's right-hand-man / The boss's right-hand-woman


----------



## englishfreak

I was told brown-nosing was called that way because you had- figuratively, of course- your nose stuck in your boss' a**(due to the fact that you are licking it, so it implies the a**-licking one as well). Though the person who told me so is VERY imaginative. Isn't sycophant a posh way of saying "pelota", too?


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Good, Englishfreak... you were braver than I but that's what I thought too.

Cheers!


----------



## jess oh seven

a suck-up or a brown-noser are common ones.... guess why their nose is brown....


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm surprised this somewhat vulgar option has been omitted so far: ass-kisser.

For brown-nose or brown-noser, have a look here, for the origin of the term:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=146124&postcount=67


----------



## nanel

rreff said:
			
		

> Hola
> brownie points refiere a una competencia/concurso en la cual se gana puntos para cada cosa hecho bien. el/ella con lo mas puntos se ganan la competencia. los chupemedias siempre estan tratando ganar puntos para influir al profesor/jefe etc. no hay un competencia real es solo un modo de hablar. (favor de ayudar a mi espanol)


 
Bueno, si no te importa te voy a hacer unas correcciones, tal como pides:

brownie points se (referir siempre lleva "se": *se* refiere o referir*se* cuando tiene este sentido) refiere a una competencia/concurso en la cual se gana puntos por cada cosa bien hecha. El que tiene(recuerda: mayúscula después de punto. "El" no se refiere aquí a He sino a "the person") más (más lleva tilde cuando se refiere a cantidad) puntos gana (no hay que poner "se" y no ganan ellos, sino la persona que tenga más puntos) la competición. los chupamedias siempre estan tratando de ("tratar de" siempre) ganar puntos para influir al profesor/jefe etc. No (recuerda, mayúscula tras el punto) hay una (es femenino) competencia real es sólo (lleva tilde cuando es igual que solamente para distinguirlo de "solo" de soledad) un modo de hablar. (por favor (=please) ayudadme (help me= ayúdame/ayudadme) con (=with) mi español (I know you don't have that letter in your keyboard)) 

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## bpirat

¡Hola!, 
Será que alguien podría ayudarme en conseguir una palabra en inglés que describa a un "chupamedias"...
Gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

Nos ayudaría que nos dijeran qué son....


----------



## VenusEnvy

Busqué el término en nuestro diccionario, y aunque no me dio una definición, enumeró dos hilos anteriores que contenían "chupamedias" en sus titulos.

Mira aquí.


----------



## arevalch

crawler? Algún nativo que me corrija.
Chupamedias is the person who does anything to get things in return.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Nunca he oido crawler... Aunque se menciona en uno de los hilos, nadie lo confirmó.

Unas opciones:
*ass-kisser
brown-noser
suck-up
boot-licker*


----------



## moirag

I'll confirm the use of "crawler" in British English, and I'd also say boot-licker. Brown-noser sounds disgusting to me - is it used in polite society?


----------



## arevalch

Moirag: if you mean that chupamedias is used in polite terms, I'd say it is not.  Actually it is very rare expression, to me.


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Vzla. decimos chupamedias a una persona que adula mucho (*adulante, adulador).* Se aplica mas en los casos de una relación entre un jefe y un sobordinado, cuando éste está muy pendiente de complacer al jefe y se ríe de nada, hasta de sus chistes malos.
Chao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina el adjetivo chupamedias (también se lo usa como sustantivo) es como dijo Juliomelecio para Venezuela. Quiero aclarar que es un adulador bastante interesado y manipulador. Para los aduladores que lo hacen sólo por deporte o inclinación de su carácter, usamos también en Buenos Aires el argot "olfa". 

El chupamedias es una especie de "lameculos" pero sin la componente servil que se asocia habitualmente a éstos.


----------



## Lanka

En España creo que el término sería "pelota", lo mismo que "lameculos" pero más _polite_.


----------



## Mbarakaja

Propongo “crawler” y “creep”, los dos tienen conotaciones de insectos; también “sycophant” y una expresión un poco antigua y además asquerosa: “lick spittle”.
 
Bonita esta discusión.
 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ana55

Pues sí, bonita...
Crawl y creep suenan rastreros, por los suelos...
Y boot licker se parece a chupamedias.
El español hacer la pelota no se parece a ninguno. Y...
Ninguno de estos términos suena muy educado como para emplear en círculos muy politicamente correctos...
¿Qué les parece?


----------



## JB

moirag said:
			
		

> I'll confirm the use of "crawler" in British English, and I'd also say boot-licker. Brown-noser sounds disgusting to me - is it used in polite society?


 
In the U.S., "brown-noser" is more polite than ass-kisser.  It is the term you might use at, say a company get-togehter, specifically to tone down your language and avoid saying "ass".  
Similarly, "butt kisser" isn't as strong as "ass kisser".I don't thnk "sycophant" is archaic, just very intellectual; same for words such as "obsequious."  i
Until recently, "ass" was a very strong word, but starting a few years ago the more daring TV comedians (Jay Leno, David Letterman, et al.) starting getting away with using it on their shows (sparingly).  So far, the Bush administration (God's representative on this Earth) hasn't fined anyone for its use.  The serious point here, however, is that since the word's usage has become more common, the expression is, therefore, not quite as vulgar as it once was.


----------



## moirag

What is the origin of "brown - noser"? I'm afraid I can only think of one way of getting your nose brown in this context....which is why I said it sounds so graphic to me....or do I just have a dirty mind???


----------



## bpirat

¡Muchas gracias! ¡Creo que tengo bastantes palabras como para elegir!
¡¡¡¡Gracias totales!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

moirag said:
			
		

> What is the origin of "brown - noser"? I'm afraid I can only think of one way of getting your nose brown in this context....which is why I said it sounds so graphic to me....or do I just have a dirty mind???


I'm afraid your initial instincts are correct. ji ji 

It is said that a "chupamedias" has their head so far up someone else's rearend/butt/ass that his/her nose turns brown from the ... .... well, espero que puedan suponer...


----------



## 3.1416

No sé si les sirva, pero en México, en los círculos menos 'polites' o 'educados' usamos "Lamehuevos".
Alguna vez viví en Toronto y se me ocurrió nada más traducirlo, quedando: *"ball-licker/sucker"*.
Esta palabra la usé una vez y la gente entendió el contexto de inmediato.
Creo que ya hay muchas sugerencias de cómo usarlo en círculos 'decentes' pero si lo quieres usar en círculos indecentes a lo mejor te sirve, de todos modos, dicen que los latinos son muy ingeniosos para esas cosas, puedes crear tus propias expresiones.
Alguna vez al mismo lamebotas le llame 'groupy'. 
Lo entendió.
Ya no me escribe.


----------



## Chitara

¡Hola! Estoy haciendo una traducción que debe ir en lenguaje neutro, es decir, "entendible" por toda Latinoamérica... y tengro que traducir "a** kisser", que en Argentina le decimos "chupamedias", pero tengo entendido que únicamente aquí se usa. Amigos latinoamericanos: ¿cómo podría ponerle de modo que entendamos todos? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Fernita

¿Adulón?


----------



## Orlan

Te escribo varios de uso común en México, a ver qué opinan los demás latinoamericanos:
Lamebotas
Barbero
Arrastrado
Zalamero
Adulador

Hay muchos más, a ver qué opinas tú y los demás.
Saludos!


----------



## nelliot53

*ass-kisser*
n : someone who humbles himself as a sign of respect; who behaves as if he had no self-respect [syn: apple polisher, bootlicker, fawner, groveller, groveler, truckler]

En Puerto Rico le decimos "*lame ojos*" (o "lambeojos"), 
así que "*ass kisser*" sería algo como "*lame c**o*"


----------



## andaya

Lamebotas, zalamero y adulador se entienden en España. Aunque aquí diríamos lameculos o menos vulgar pelotas.
Creo que adulador es bastante neutro.


----------



## Fernita

Orlan said:


> Te escribo varios de uso común en México, a ver qué opinan los demás latinoamericanos:
> Lamebotas
> Barbero
> Arrastrado
> Zalamero
> Adulador
> 
> Hay muchos más, a ver qué opinas tú y los demás.
> Saludos!


 
Los que he marcado, se comprenden y se utilizan también en América del Sur.


----------



## DANTECH

He leido los diferetes forums y acá le traigo el resumen en español:

lameculos, adulón, adulador, lamehuevos, chupaculos, chupamedia(s),  rastrero, 
servil, lambón(a) (Republica Dominicana), zalamero, pelotillero, bajo, lagotero, 
lamesuelas, lamebotas, arrastrado, barbero(en Mexico), pelota(en España).
 
Si alguien tiene un resumen asi pero en ingles, por favor proporcionarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## DANTECH

Hi, my friends.  I have some words that can be use instead of chupamedias.

lameculos, adulón, adulador, lamehuevos, chupaculos, chupamedia(s),  rastrero, servil, lambón(a) (Republica Dominicana), zalamero, pelotillero, bajo, lagotero, lamesuelas, lamebotas, arrastrado, barbero(en Mexico), pelota(en España).
 
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## DANTECH

He leido los diferetes forums y aca le traigo el resumen en español:

lameculos, adulón, adulador, lamehuevos, chupaculos, chupamedia(s), rastrero, 
servil, lambón(a) (Republica Dominicana), zalamero, pelotillero, bajo, lagotero, 
lamesuelas, lamebotas, arrastrado, barbero(en Mexico), pelota(en España).

Si alguien tiene un resumen asi pero en ingles, por favor proporcionarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Chitara

¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!!
¡Y gracias por la gran cantidad de sinónimos!
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Chitara

Y para Dantech, algunas variantes que encontré en inglés:
adulator, apple polisher, ass-kisser, backscratcher, backslapper, bootlicker, brownnoser, doormat, doter, fan, fawner, flatterer, flunky, groupie, hanger-on, kiss-up, lackey, minion, teacher's pet, yes-person


----------



## DANTECH

Gracias Chitara por las variantes en inglés.

Y con respecto a tu pregunta de cuál sería la palabra universal que todos entiendan, esa sería "chupamedias", España es el unico país en                                                                                                                                         que no usa esa palabra.
Acá en New York, he tenido la oportunidad de hablar con latinos y obviamente cada uno tiene su propia palabra, a los portorriqueños y dominicanos les gusta decir "lambón" por ejemplo, pero también en sus países se usa el término de "chupamedias". Yo diría que "chupamedias" es la palabra universal, bueno, a excepción de España y México (aunque los mexicanos por la cercanía que tienen con otros latinos, saben lo que significa "chupamedias", pero ellos prefieren usar la palabra "barbero").

Espero que la aclaración te haya servido.
Saludos.


----------



## connielowell

El argentinismo chupamedias es el equivalente a "pelotas" en España y en inglés británico la traducción sería "goody goody", por lo menos así llamamos en Londres a "a person who behaves extremely well in order to please a superior"


----------



## Dan077

The word could be also "cajouler" as formal way and butt kisser in everyday language
Regards


----------



## bgiorno

englishfreak said:


> I was told brown-nosing was called that way because you had- figuratively, of course- your nose stuck in your boss' a**(due to the fact that you are licking it, so it implies the a**-licking one as well). Though the person who told me so is VERY imaginative. Isn't sycophant a posh way of saying "pelota", too?



Tal cual, le quedó marrón la naríz por besar tanto el cu** de la otra persona.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

esance said:


> Puedo intuir por lo que habeis dicho que es "chupamedias" pero es la primera vez que oigo tal expresión, ¿¿alguien sabe otra palabra en español??



Esta palabra en España "no está en el radar".

Lo que se dice en la península es "ser pelota (de)", o "hacer(le) la pelota (a)" (no"pelotas"), el profe. Es un término del colegio, y no se usa mucho fuera de él - aunque a veces se dice respecto al jefe.

En el mundo del trabajo y adulto, se utilizan algunos cargos o nombres de trabajos como metáforas de una actitud servil. En orden creciente de vulgaridad (o arcaísmo literario, con intención ofensiva):

"Adulador", "servil", "sicofante", "la voz de su amo", "rastrero", "arrastrado", "pelota", (y su diminutivo, "pelotilla", con su derivado correspondiente, "pelotillero"), "perrillo faldero" "mascota", "sirviente", "criado", "recadero", "chico de los recados", "secretario", "funcionario", "subalterno", "subordinado", "mayordomo", "mancebo", "vasallo", "lacayo", "paje", "plebeyo", "aplebeyado", "apesebrado", "pesebrero", "palafrenero", "fámulo", "bufón", "lameculos", "chupapollas", etc.


El DLE registra "chupamedias" como americanismo. Esto es lo que dice;


*(*) DLE
- Chupamedias*
1. adj. coloq. Arg., Chile, Hond., R. Dom., Ur. y Ven. Dicho de una persona: Aduladora, servil. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Mindful Translation

Tal vez un término neutral será "un interesado" o "interesada". En Puerto Rico, les dicen "buscones" y otra manera coloquial y un poco ofensiva: "lambones". ¡Muy interesante y divertida la conversación!


----------



## ElFilósofo

zlatha said:


> se me ocurre crawler, ¿nativos?


No por este lado del lago.


----------

